# Job that pays well, but doesn't rely on passion / inspiration?



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

I thought this would be an interesting thread.

I have a friend and he wants to make good money, but he's not really interested in any subject. He's generally good at all school topics, but he really just wants to work so he could afford to sit around for the rest of his life.

I thought this was interesting because the "big bucks" jobs usually require some level of passion, whether it means getting through the curriculum or even through the interview process (medicine and law seem to have this in spades). 

On the flip side, menial jobs obviously don't care whether you have a passion for retail or fast food, but those are menial for a reason - basic income and nothing much else.

My friend was looking at "big bucks" jobs that can require the interest of a menial job - two contradictions, in my opinion. 

What do you guys think? Is there any "big bucks" job that doesn't really require one to be very invested in regards to interest?

Thanks!


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

meth lab, crack house, stripper/prostitution 
bank robber, assassin, hit man

$$$$$$$$$$$ equals hard work and dedication plus ambition


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

i don't know how big bucks it is but what about accounting? i think accounting pays fairly well.


----------



## In2itive (Mar 4, 2012)

vinniebobmurderpants said:


> meth lab, crack house, stripper/prostitution
> bank robber, assassin, hit man


Those jobs require too much motiviation.


----------



## chad86tsi (Dec 27, 2016)

Most of the technical trades pay well and don't require much passion. You just have to show up on time, work your shift, and go home. Most require some physical labor to get in the door, but there is a lot of room to move up. I now have a very stable desk job keeping a system running, with great benefits and 6 figure income. I started out as a low voltage electrician pulling network cable in conduits, but it's always paid well relative to other hourly jobs. It requires some basic skills (which can be developed on the job) and there is ongoing training, but this is all do-able by "average" people if they are willing to push through the obstacles that present along the way.


----------



## Thunal33 (Oct 22, 2018)

Maybe he could try to find something he's interested in? Because I think I would be extremely bored in a job without passion or interest.


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

Thunal33 said:


> Maybe he could try to find something he's interested in? Because I think I would be extremely bored in a job without passion or interest.


I totally understand what you're saying. However, in the current work environment, any job is a job.


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

Civil servant manager.


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

Mick Travis said:


> I totally understand what you're saying. However, in the current work environment, any job is a job.


That's kind of his view about work. He's a hard worker and quite smart, but he's not very interested in...well...anything. He sees work as work - nothing more, nothing less. It's necessary to eat well, live comfortably and sprawl on the couch on the weekends.

He will put in the time to work his best at something, but he'll just frankly do it to suck up to the boss or get an extra paycheck. He's not a bleeding heart who has a hard-on for "justice" or "helping people."


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

chad86tsi said:


> Most of the technical trades pay well and don't require much passion. You just have to show up on time, work your shift, and go home. Most require some physical labor to get in the door, but there is a lot of room to move up. I now have a very stable desk job keeping a system running, with great benefits and 6 figure income. I started out as a low voltage electrician pulling network cable in conduits, but it's always paid well relative to other hourly jobs. It requires some basic skills (which can be developed on the job) and there is ongoing training, but this is all do-able by "average" people if they are willing to push through the obstacles that present along the way.


That's definitely not a bad suggestion. A "punch-in, punch-out" sort of job that pays well is something that appeals to what he is looking for in a career.


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

starscream430 said:


> hard-on for "justice"


Thank you for the D&D character. He will be a Paladin.


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

Mick Travis said:


> Thank you for the D&D character. He will be a Paladin.


Oh heck no! He'll probably be some sort of mercenary since he just wants to get paid.

He wouldn't want to combat the forces of darkness or go on a crusade against demonic forces :laughing:.


----------



## mightyoak (Feb 1, 2017)

They're becoming scarcer, but there's still some high paying large factories around...


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

mightyoak said:


> They're becoming scarcer, but there's still some high paying large factories around...


I think a lot of the "big money" work is either in professionals or in the tech industry. However, I just know that passion is somewhat a big factor for the former, especially since lots of money and time is built into maturating professionals. 

I'm not too sure about tech, though I don't know many bosses who want to hire a paycheck-hungry employee with not much interest in what's being discussed in the company.


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

starscream430 said:


> Oh heck no! He'll probably be some sort of mercenary since he just wants to get paid.
> 
> He wouldn't want to combat the forces of darkness or go on a crusade against demonic forces :laughing:.


"He", as in the character I will be playing.


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

Mick Travis said:


> "He", as in the character I will be playing.


Oooooohhhhh!

D&D is definitely a fun past-time.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

I have friends in the business and financial analysis sector whose jobs seem to fit this bill. The barriers to entry are not high - just teaching oneself how to use Excel and some other reporting tools and being decent at basic math. It's easy to find jobs across many industries and it's easy to change from industry to industry. The hours are stable and the pay is very good.


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

pwowq said:


> Civil servant manager.


I'm not lying. The guy who's my boss somehow earns about 4 times more than me. Absolutly insane difference.

The job is mainly about managing the money first, people second. It applies to all fields of work. If you lose the job due to local politicians wanting it you'll most likely get kicked up or sideways. It seems people in the position have an easy time finding the same job at other places too.


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

I do want a job that I do think I should be paid well. However I also need to have a passion to work there to. I volunteer to work at a charity shop where I don't get paid. The money is for donation for those who have heart problems and blood problems. But I do this for passion and my time so I can gain something beneficial from the work placement. I get to help my own needs and it makes me feel useful.


----------



## chad86tsi (Dec 27, 2016)

starscream430 said:


> That's definitely not a bad suggestion. A "punch-in, punch-out" sort of job that pays well is something that appeals to what he is looking for in a career.


What I went in to (the electric field) is considered a career in the subset that I work in, but it's easy to treat it like a mere job and still be very successful financially, and it still has plenty options for advancement if there is some motivation to do so. As an INFP myself, I didn't find any passions that made me enough $$ to achieve my long term life goals. Things that I found fulfilling were not lucrative and/or were not stable. I do my "fulfillment" in my off time. It's a trade off that works well for me. Being in a skilled or technical trade isn't as bad as it sounds, and out pays may careers. In my area a union electrician gets $45 plus benefits an hour after a 5 year apprenticeship.


----------



## Tkae (Oct 15, 2009)

Geologist. 

Oil companies pay megabucks for geologists to analyze samples of dirt for evidence of oil. 

Pros: Huge paychecks, relatively easy work, B.S. in Geology is the only educational requirement 
Cons: Staring at dirt all day, can be dangerous if oil rigs are involved

In all seriousness, that's a pretty nasty con. You're literally staring at dirt. Even geologists with a passion for geology get burnt out. The paycheck is the only real perk for the job, so if he really doesn't need ANY kind of passion to complete a job (which is impressive in a way), I'd suggest looking into geology.

EDIT: Entry level for B.S. is $92,000, with 25+ years of experience clearing you over $250k. 

https://www.forbes.com/sites/trevor...e-geology-salary-survey-reports/#7b21d42c2cfa


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Look into the trades. You don't need to be passionate and if you specialize in something like plumbing, electrician, or pretty much any grunt work that requires a specialized skill. Bonus points if you're willing to relocate to the middle of nowhere and work in the oil fields or some other undesirable conditions and work around the clock. Many of those people are making 6 figures.


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

So...your friend wants to be a Kardashian?


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

PowerShell said:


> Look into the trades. You don't need to be passionate and if you specialize in something like plumbing, electrician, or pretty much any grunt work that requires a specialized skill. Bonus points if you're willing to relocate to the middle of nowhere and work in the oil fields or some other undesirable conditions and work around the clock. Many of those people are making 6 figures.


Those people work really hard though and sometimes put their lives in danger. I mean you can make close to six figures being a coal miner but good luck not contracting black lung, having your house randomly split in half as the family horse falls inside a crack in the earth beneath it, and/or getting randomly laid off.


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

Tkae said:


> Geologist.
> 
> Oil companies pay megabucks for geologists to analyze samples of dirt for evidence of oil.
> 
> ...


I don't remember him saying he was an idiot without any ethics, he just implied he was lazy.

Those jobs aren't going to be well-paying much longer. The oil monopoly is on its way out.


----------



## chad86tsi (Dec 27, 2016)

Forest Nymph said:


> Those people work really hard though and sometimes put their lives in danger. I mean you can make close to six figures being a coal miner but good luck not contracting black lung, having your house randomly split in half as the family horse falls inside a crack in the earth beneath it, and/or getting randomly laid off.


It doesn't have to be that way their whole career. I started out in the electrical trade, was making equivalent to six figures within 4 years (inflation adjusted). Now I sit at a desk. My only risk of injury is from sitting too much at my desk too long. There is more risk of injury than some jobs, but things like plumber and electrician are pretty safe really.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Forest Nymph said:


> I don't remember him saying he was an idiot without any ethics, he just implied he was lazy.
> 
> Those jobs aren't going to be well-paying much longer. The oil monopoly is on its way out.


If you're smart with your money and invest it properly you'll only have to work a few years anyway.


----------



## Fickle Friend (Nov 8, 2018)

Lol sounds like Investment Banking is just the thing for him. I'm surrounded by IB kids and I don't know a single one who genuinely loves IB. Try asking them about their passion and watch them freeze and deflect or spit out a canned line. Everyone just likes the prestige and paycheck that comes with the job title and eventually burn out and try to move into private equity. 

Jokes aside, IB takes serious dedication, as there's a lot of competition. There's nothing wrong with wanting a good paycheck. Accounting, Dentistry, Paralegal, and Radiology are some alternate options. I personally don't think Petrol Engineers have a long-term high-paying future. Also pay attention to jobs that are easily automated.


----------



## Psique (May 6, 2019)

I had never even imagined such a passionless search to be possible, so it was interesting to read this. I'm not part of the work force yet, but my view as always"doing stuff with love and putting in effort is the only way to do things" is looking hella idealized now.


----------

